# Mirtazapine Dreams



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I started taking Remeron 4-5 months ago for insomnia. I don't know if anyone can relate to this, but it often gave me extremely vivd, pleasant dreams at night. 

These dreams were unlike anything I had ever experienced before. They produced very intense sensations and they felt completely real. What I found particularly interesting was how clearly I could see, hear, and physically feel everything. I would wake up and feel sensations in parts of my body that were affected in the dream. In some of these dreams, I could even hear music. The sights were very memorable too... I could probably draw exactly what I saw if I had the artistic skill. Sometimes I would become aware that I was dreaming and I would have complete control over everything that happened. It was really trippy :eyes

Eventually my doc told me to stop taking Remeron because I started experiencing sleep paralysis whenever I missed a dose. Since then, I haven't really had any dreams at all. I really miss it. Lately, I've been feeling the urge to take it (I have some left over) for the sole purpose of experiencing those dreams again :|. I guess it sort of provides an escape for me. 

I did a little bit of reading online and a lot sources seem to suggest that elevated levels of serotonin cause it. Anyone know if this is true or not? I'm hesitant to take mirtazapine again because I don't know the risks and my doc hasn't given me the ok.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah it was awesome... pretty much made my whole life like a dream bc i was just so sedated. Everything felt really soft too. Lamictal is making me dream a lot too and remember them. It doesnt give that cool feeling remeron gave though.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Yeah it was awesome... pretty much made my whole life like a dream bc i was just so sedated. Everything felt really soft too. Lamictal is making me dream a lot too and remember them. It doesnt give that cool feeling remeron gave though.


yeah, I know what you mean. It boosted my appetite as well, made food taste way better... good times. It seems like we're in the minority here though :con


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah it definitely used to give me very vivid dreams back when I took it. 
My psychiatrist claimed that this was due to the co-occurring sedating/alerting effect which it purportedly has on the brain.


----------



## FastBenny (Nov 5, 2009)

I can attest to having very similar experiences to all three of you. I take 15 mg of Remeron when my sleep delay gets bad enough that I'm on an overwhelmingly nocturnal schedule (sleeping from 11 am-6 pm). I force myself to stay up until 5-6 pm one day, take the medicine, sleep 10-12 hours, and invariably experience these vivid dreams with which you speak of. I never remember my dreams otherwise, so they're very notable. Unfortunately, I have no idea how to recreate them using natural (or unnatural) means, Twelve. Certainly nothing I've ever tried in either category has mimicked Remeron. As far as explaining the "dreams" phenomenon, I don't know if the effect on serotonin levels is responsible. I do know that Remeron acts as a strong antihistamine and antihistamines have been known to cause abnormal dreaming at times.

The appetite increase and improved taste of food are remarkable for me as well, Twelve. But the overall experience I had of taking Remeron for a long term period (>5 months) was like that of The Professor. For about 12-16 hours after having taken the medicine I'm in a stupor of epic magnitude, totally averse to both mental and physical action. I might as well carry a sign that indicates my incapability of coming up with even the most minimally creative thought. Or not carry around a sign, since even that requires a modicum of physical effort. I'm even more useless on the drug than I am now, which is really quite staggering. At the higher doses (from 45 mg up to 90), the activating/alerting elements of the drug that jim mentions are supposed to offset the sedation. I don't know if you guys went that high, but my experience at 60 mg was very marginally better, if anything. The dreams, though more inconsistently memorable when I took the drug every night, remained quite rich in detail, however.


----------



## ElizabethhHopee (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been taking Remeron ever since I got admitted to rehab back in Novemer, 2013. I noticed that it made me EXTREMELY drowsy after 30-45 minutes and EXTREMELYYYYY hungry haha. I have also noticed that I have been having exceptionally vivid dreams. However, some negative side effects have occurred too such as: night sweats, nightmares, and waking up incredibly anxious and terrified either because of the dream itself or an unknown factor. I NEVER remember my dreams and since taking this drug I remember them in amazing detail and sensation. Some nights I like it and some nights...not so much. However, it makes me sleepy. I don't know if the fact that my doctor has me taking 1 pill of Remeron and half a tab of Trazadon at night for my insomnia makes any difference but it definitely works !


----------



## xkzppt (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been taking Remeron for a few weeks now (30mg-45mg) before bed, but I don't think I can remember a single dream since then. I'm actually glad, because my dreams tend to be very messed up ever since I used Quiteapin, only for a couple of days, but the dreams I had those nights won't ever leave my memory. Ever since then my dreams have been weird and unpleasant, more so than normal. But no dreams since starting Remeron. It does make me drowsy like another poster here said, and helps me fall asleep. Also a big increase in appetite which is not a terrible thing but I do need to be more physically active or my body will look like **** in a few months I bet.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I got the munchies and sedation as well. I could have sworn I smoked a ton of weed from all the food I ate. I had to stop because I was irritable.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Back when I used to take Remeron, I got some pretty crazy, definitely not scary, just really... nonsensical dreams. I would also remember everything that happened vividly, which is not normal for me. The weirdness of the dreams definitely woke me up a lot, so I don't think my sleep was as restful as it could've been.

Anyways, what I found REALLY helped with levelling out my dreams and keeping me asleep was melatonin. I'd take a 3mg sublingual pill before bed, and then my dreams were borderline normal, and I tended to stay asleep.

My mom still takes Remeron to help her sleep. She had the same issue as well, and it had the same positive effect for her. 

Melatonin is available over the counter in most countries, so it might be worth a shot if the vivid dreams are affecting your sleep.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

rustybob said:


> Back when I used to take Remeron, I got some pretty crazy, definitely not scary, just really... nonsensical dreams. I would also remember everything that happened vividly, which is not normal for me. The weirdness of the dreams definitely woke me up a lot, so I don't think my sleep was as restful as it could've been.
> .


I had the same experience (apart from the waking up part). Crazy dreams every night, followed by a zombie state the next day.
I once described the dreams as if "I'd have been watching movies all night in my head". It's not fun at all, and if anything it adds up to the anxiety about sleeping that was already there.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going have to try a higher dose. I'm on Remeron now and really don't recall pleasant or vivid dreams too often.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Doctor is trying to get me to try this right now, only issue I have with it is the weight gain sides attached to it.

I don't see the point in lessening my depression if its going to make me fat and more depressed due to it in the long run.. not a great trade off.

How has it affected your anxiety and depression? and I mean separately, has it lessened one much more than the other?

and yes, I did just quote everyone in this thread to get your attention. (even the 2012'ers) 



Twelve Keyz said:


> please





The Professor said:


> look





jim_morrison said:


> at





FastBenny said:


> this





xkzppt said:


> post





barry1685 said:


> and





rustybob said:


> stuff





Amphoteric said:


> k





Lacking Serotonin said:


> thx


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I started this 2 weeks ago, so there hasn't been enough time for it to affect my depression but I have noticed a slight increase in appetite. I'm fairly sure I won't put on too much weight though as I'm still too lazy to even fix a snack a lot of the time. I'd rather sit doing nothing than have to prepare something and chew it and swallow it. But yeah, eating has picked up a bit. Although, I am only on a low dosage at the moment (15mg)

As for the vivid dreams, I have them. But I'm not quite sure it is because of the mirtazapine at the moment. I am also on pristiq currently and I'm fairly sure that has been the culprit for mine. The dreams were incredibly vivid and would wake me up multiple times a night. I'm in the process of tapering off pristiq currently, so I'll get to see if the vivid dreams still stick around whilst on Avanza alone. Ever since I've been on it, I've had unbroken sleep even with the vivid dreams. That is, when I actually do sleep.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Elad said:


> Doctor is trying to get me to try this right now, only issue I have with it is the weight gain sides attached to it.
> 
> I don't see the point in lessening my depression if its going to make me fat and more depressed due to it in the long run.. not a great trade off.
> 
> ...


I didn't gain weight from Remeron. I gained 20 lbs. in the abdominals that I can't get rid of from Resperidone though.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

You know how you always have dreams when you sleep, but it's only the ones that you remember when you say "I had the weirdest dream last night"? Or like when you sleep, wake up, and don't remember any dreams (this is not because you didn't dream at all, but because you didn't remember even one of the many dreams you had that night). So basically, you _almost always_ dream when you sleep...

I just started this drug a few days ago. It's nuts! I fall asleep so easily, and then when I wake up I remember multiple dreams! Haven't had a nightmare, but the dreams can get pretty good or pretty bad (scary)... It seems random how they unfold, but the dreams are extremely vivid and memorable. In the moment it's like real life, once you wake up it's like you just finished watching multiple movies.

So, imo, it's as good as it is bad.


----------

